# Nikki Graduated Basic Obedience I today



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Nikki graduated from her basic obedience class today. She starts the more in-depth obedience class II next week to prepare for the Canine Good Citizen. She did really well with basic obedience commands. 

Today we also did a little agility, and she did well except for the very long tunnel. She didn't want any part of it, LOL. I think she's been enjoying the classes, and she made a couple of doggie friends, too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations to Nikki.......I'm so proud of her. Hey Nikki, I would not like the tunnel either!!!! I'm so glad you made some doggie friends too!!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Very good work, Nikki. 

If you are interested in the tunnel, you can get a cheap kids tunnel at Toys R Us. Open it up just about a foot and line treats through it to entice her. Once she is running through that, slowly extend it. Peeps wasn't having any of it and now he blasts through 20 ft tunnels with turns in them.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay, Nikki! Congratulations! I'm going to be signing Jazz up for a class soon, I think he's ready. I can't wait!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats to you and Nikki, I know you are very proud of her. :cheer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Yea Nikki, good girl!! arty: :dothewave:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Go Nikki! :cheer: We're all so proud of you!

I'm going to enroll London in Obedience Class 1 soon. I'm super excited.*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 1 2008, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662199


> Congratulations!!! Very good work, Nikki.
> 
> If you are interested in the tunnel, you can get a cheap kids tunnel at Toys R Us. Open it up just about a foot and line treats through it to entice her. Once she is running through that, slowly extend it. Peeps wasn't having any of it and now he blasts through 20 ft tunnels with turns in them.[/B]




I may try that. She did go through a very short tunnel, she did a "hurdle" jump, and jumped in and out of a plastic car. I think I had more fun than she did, LOL. Of course Nikki's friend Bella the Border Collie stole the agility show! But I am very proud of Nikki because she was by far the smallest dog and she held her own.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations, Nikki! ... I bet you were the smartest girl in your class!! Suzan, who are you using for training? Tchelsi went to CPT (Comprehensive Pet Training), and we loved it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 1 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662312


> I may try that. She did go through a very short tunnel, she did a "hurdle" jump, and jumped in and out of a plastic car. I think I had more fun than she did, LOL. Of course Nikki's friend Bella the Border Collie stole the agility show! But I am very proud of Nikki because she was by far the smallest dog and she held her own.[/B]


Peepers is very subdued and serious in obedience class. At agility class, he's ready to fly!!! We have to do a lot of attention work to keep him with me and not grabbing tunnels, jumps, etc. You should give it a try.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 1 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662316


> Congratulations, Nikki! ... I bet you were the smartest girl in your class!! Suzan, who are you using for training? Tchelsi went to CPT (Comprehensive Pet Training), and we loved it.[/B]



I heard CPT was good. We go to Best Friends Pet Resort in East Cobb. It's nearby, the trainer is pretty good, and it's not terribly expensive. It's positive (reward/treat) based training. The trainer said if I am interested, she will let me sit in on other classes. I'm kicking around the idea of learning about being a dog trainer part time. 

I hope to see you on the 23rd at the meetup for the November babies!!! (Nikki and Tatum)


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wahooooo!! Congratulations to Nikki (and Suzan!  ) I know it took a lot of hard work. That is exciting about the agility part! We wish you continued success!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:dothewave: Nikki!

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Great job Suzan and Nikki. I am proud for both of you!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh yes, we plan to be there ... Tchelsi is also a November baby!

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 1 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662344


> I hope to see you on the 23rd at the meetup for the November babies!!! (Nikki and Tatum)[/B]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:dothewave: Congratulations Suzan and Nikki :dothewave:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Good :wub: girl, Nikki! I know your momma is very proud of you. :dothewave: (I don't like tunnels either. :bysmilie


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That's terrific! Congratulations, Nikki! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

WAY TO GO NIKKI!!!! :aktion033: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations Nikki and Suzan!!! 








Joy


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:aktion033: Way to go Nikki and Suzan!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Nikki and Suzan!!!!!! arty:


----------

